# Radeon 9000 64MB VIVO capture Problem



## AKM<2b> (13. September 2002)

Moin.

Also wie der Titel schon sagt.
vom Fernseher ins Composite In ... Signal ist da und alles. Capturen ohne Kompression läuft. Aber... direkt in DIVX nicht. Er fängt an und wenn man auf Stop drückt dann hängt er sich gemein auf.

Capturing Programme:
FlyCap
VirtualDub

getestete DIVX Versionen:
5.0 und 5.02

Rechner:
P4 2,5
512 Ram
das sollte genügen.

Hat wer einen Tip.
Wäre arg Dankbar


----------

